# Does Your Dog Love The Rain?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

So, I let the dogs' go outside before it started raining. Well, I go use the bathroom and come out and see it's pouring down rain. You're probably thinking my dogs' are going nuts because they're stuck in the rain? Well if I'm right, you're wrong. Riley and Banjo adore the rain and the mud!! They have been playing in the rain for hours:wild:. They just came inside, ate, and went into their kennels to sleep. They're totally awesome, and such water dogs'! So, does/is your pooch okay, like, hate, love, or adore with/the rain, or any water at that? Mine love to swim, and love water in general!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a cute story! My old golden would play in the rain.

The princess refuses to go out in the rain. I get the crinkle ear if I make her go out. Then when she comes in I get the, "You B....don't even think about lovin' on me. I am ticked!" eyes over the shoulder as she puts herself in a corner away from me. She's not dramatic at all.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

mine loves water as long as it's not falling from the sky. he loves to swim and romp in mud and puddles, but if it's raining...oooo...he's so not a fan. he sometimes even goes so far as to ONLY put his two front feet in the wet grass to pee. the other two he keeps on the sidewalk so at least half of his body is under the overhang of the roof. the best part is that after we come inside from the rain he wipes his head and body all over me in an attempt to dry off. i guess i look like a towel.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> That's a cute story! My old golden would play in the rain.
> 
> The princess refuses to go out in the rain. I get the crinkle ear if I make her go out. Then when she comes in I get the, "You B....don't even think about lovin' on me. I am ticked!" eyes over the shoulder as she puts herself in a corner away from me. She's not dramatic at all.


 That's so funny that she gets pissed off at you, lol! Mine just don't care!!



cta said:


> mine loves water as long as it's not falling from the sky. he loves to swim and romp in mud and puddles, but if it's raining...oooo...he's so not a fan. he sometimes even goes so far as to ONLY put his two front feet in the wet grass to pee. the other two he keeps on the sidewalk so at least half of his body is under the overhang of the roof. the best part is that after we come inside from the rain he wipes his head and body all over me in an attempt to dry off. i guess i look like a towel.


That's really funny!! Mine run around in circles, play, roll in mudd, and all that fun stuff! They're crazy!! I love it though!!


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shasta loves the rain. Its hard to get her inside when it rains. She also love any water and the mud. She my water baby. lol


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

tami97 said:


> Shasta loves the rain. Its hard to get her inside when it rains. She also love any water and the mud. She my water baby. lol


Awww, how adorable!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Does Gunner like it? Hmm, what do you think?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Does Gunner like it? Hmm, what do you think?


His resemblance to Abby is amazing. I could send that to anyone that knows her and they would believe it is her.
Her reaction to the rain is the same too.
"DO I HAVE TO ?!"


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

My golden doesn't like rain, but loves lakes. THe only good rain we've gotten Knuckles was only 6 or 7 weeks old and he hated it, so I'm not sure how he'll feel now. Snow on the other hand is fluffy balls being thrown for them to catch!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Baxter haaaaates the rain. Yesterday it was pouring all day. I got home from work, and took him outside - he squatted and pretended to pee for half a second, and then tried to get me to ho back in. When I tried to get him onto the grass, he literally lept 3' into the air like it would somehow keep his paws from getting in the icky wet grass. Needless to say, we were both soaked by the time he realized I wasn't going to go inside until he did his business.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly loves being wet, and if that involves sitting in muddy puddles, all the better! If I let her out to toilet in a downpour, she is in no rush to come back inside.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Kaylee doesn't mind rain at all unless she gets water in her ears. Then she heads back to the house. Sam doesn't seem to notice any kind of weather yet, he just wants to play.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Bailey the lab - rain... what rain?

Wendy Darling the pup - Woo Hoo - this ground is splashy and brown!!! :wild:

Trigger the Hansome Guest GSD - Rain. No, sorry, not peeing until it goes away or I can't hold it. He went outside and peed against the house and under the patio table so he wouldn't get wet.... Big Sissy.


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

At first Kenzie hated the ran. She's try and wipe it off her nose with her paws as we were walking and wasn't interested in being outside. Thankfully it didn't last long, as I live in Vancouver and we get a lot of rain.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Ha ha, funny! My dog Banjo use to hate, but when it would rain I would ask him if he wanted to go play outside. We would do tricks in the rain, agility (low jumps 8" off the ground), disc, or fetch! He then started to just want to roll in the water, and play in the mud. Riley has always adored the water =)!


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

sadly my 8month GSD female says... "what rain" ... i have let her go play in the rain to get her cookies.. twice when its raining... i live in low land, puddles everywhere... she hits them all with a soccer ball in her mouth


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner may hate the rain, but he sure loves the dry off afterwards. I grab a towel and he goes bonkers!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if my dog loves the rain but he
won't hesitate to go if it's pouring. we've been 
caught in some down pours while we were in
the woods and it didn't seem to bother him.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

My dogs' love to dry off too!! Ahaha, I love my water dogs'!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't like the rain. My Golden did not care for it either. She only liked water if she could swim in it (not a fan of kiddie pools either, not deep enough!)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Not mine... she's afraid of water. So, when it rains... it's a heck of a time to get her to go potty!! Though, she is much better with rain then baths... she usually tolerates it to a certain point.

Plus.. wet dog is not a smell I enjoy! lol. At least, I know HER wet dog smell is horrible! I try to avoid that in my house.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Not mine... she's afraid of water. So, when it rains... it's a heck of a time to get her to go potty!! Though, she is much better with rain then baths... she usually tolerates it to a certain point.
> 
> Plus.. wet dog is not a smell I enjoy! lol. At least, I know HER wet dog smell is horrible! I try to avoid that in my house.


 
Lol!! =) Wet dog is a one downer of having a water lovin' dog.:laugh:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Lol!! =) Wet dog is a one downer of having a water lovin' dog.:laugh:


Oh, I know... I used to have a golden who almost lived in the water! But, she was also really easy to bathe/dry off.... so I didn't mind it. Quick bath and all was good again. With Zira, not only do I have to deal with her fear of water (Can't bathe her by myself, my SO has to be there to help).... but, I also have to be careful with her skin issues. I think this has made me a bit less tolerant of wet dog smell! lol! She could clear a room with that stench!!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Oh, I know... I used to have a golden who almost lived in the water! But, she was also really easy to bathe/dry off.... so I didn't mind it. Quick bath and all was good again. With Zira, not only do I have to deal with her fear of water (Can't bathe her by myself, my SO has to be there to help).... but, I also have to be careful with her skin issues. I think this has made me a bit less tolerant of wet dog smell! lol! She could clear a room with that stench!!!!


Lol, eww! None of my Labradors even liked water. Riley and Banjo are the only dogs' that I have owned that adore it! Banjo is easier because he's smaller, and has short furr, but Riley... Oh my goodness she makes the whole house stink it seems like. Luckily she doesn't have skin issues, so bathing and all that isn't a big deal. What kind of skin issues does she have?


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

GSDGunner said:


> Does Gunner like it? Hmm, what do you think?
> 
> Gunner And Rain - YouTube


That vid is too cute. Gunner looks so much like my girl. And apparently behaves the same way too :smirk:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Lol, eww! None of my Labradors even liked water. Riley and Banjo are the only dogs' that I have owned that adore it! Banjo is easier because he's smaller, and has short furr, but Riley... Oh my goodness she makes the whole house stink it seems like. Luckily she doesn't have skin issues, so bathing and all that isn't a big deal. What kind of skin issues does she have?


Allergies of some sort. The vet is still trying to get her figured out. She itches and scratches all the time. It's not any parasites, not fleas, no mange or anything like that. Just some sort of allergy and sensitive skin like shepherds are prone too unfortunately. We just can't bathe her too often, and when we do it has to be all natural oatmeal shampoo for sensitive skin. Nothing too strong.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

not Rayden. he hates the rain. won't go outside to potty unless he is about to explode.

Singe, he doesn't mind it, unless he gets water in his big radar ears. He doesn't like that.
Both love swimming though


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine loves swimming, but hates rain. When I walk him in the rain he kind of slunks down, but after a while he gets over it and is happy to be on walk. Also when we walk he doesn't like going through puddles- I splash right through them and he walks around.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> not Rayden. he hates the rain. won't go outside to potty unless he is about to explode.
> 
> That's funny in away. Mine just don't care. It will be pouring rain, and they will do whatever in the back yard!!
> 
> ...


Aww, lol! I thoughs radar ears though, ha!!



spidermilk said:


> Mine loves swimming, but hates rain. When I walk him in the rain he kind of slunks down, but after a while he gets over it and is happy to be on walk. Also when we walk he doesn't like going through puddles- I splash right through them and he walks around.


Awwww, my dogs' love the puddles!! It's funny. Awww, wonder why he slinks down when it rains?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Allergies of some sort. The vet is still trying to get her figured out. She itches and scratches all the time. It's not any parasites, not fleas, no mange or anything like that. Just some sort of allergy and sensitive skin like shepherds are prone too unfortunately. We just can't bathe her too often, and when we do it has to be all natural oatmeal shampoo for sensitive skin. Nothing too strong.


Aww, hopefully your vet can figure it out. I hope things get better, and her allergies slow down or something.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Aww, hopefully your vet can figure it out. I hope things get better, and her allergies slow down or something.



Thanks! =) We hope so too... she's going crazy and so are we! lol, only so much you can take of itching/scratching, and "zira stop", "no zira"...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Luka loves rain and mud. She wallows in mud puddles like a pig... ugh. Vinca is neutral about it, and Whaley, the Akbash dog, HATES to get wet. Which is unfortunate, since he is the outside dog. He stays under the goat shelter and won't come out when it's raining, even at dinnertime!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Thanks! =) We hope so too... she's going crazy and so are we! lol, only so much you can take of itching/scratching, and "zira stop", "no zira"...


Aww, no problem! Zira is still beautiful!!



Freestep said:


> Luka loves rain and mud. She wallows in mud puddles like a pig... ugh. Vinca is neutral about it, and Whaley, the Akbash dog, HATES to get wet. Which is unfortunate, since he is the outside dog. He stays under the goat shelter and won't come out when it's raining, even at dinnertime!


Riley does the same thing as Luka, and Banjo too!! Lol, I had an outside Labrador once, he hated the rain. Food, toys, nothing would get him out of that dog house if it was raining!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Aww, no problem! Zira is still beautiful!!



Awww! Thank you!:blush: She knows it! Zira loves to show off! 

(Though, I keep telling her.... the more she itches, the less hair she will have! And her 'cute factor' is what keeps her alive!! LOL!)


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Awww! Thank you!:blush: She knows it! Zira loves to show off!
> 
> (Though, I keep telling her.... the more she itches, the less hair she will have! And her 'cute factor' is what keeps her alive!! LOL!)


 
Awww, lol!!


----------

